# to buy or not to buy



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....772&var=610006263308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thinking of purchasing this for my 4ft.. 60 uk gallons, so 3.6 watts per gallon.. opinions??? with the standard bulbs i have 1.3 watts per gallon.. i'm not even sure on what i want to grow.. easy things i guess.. so would it be worth buying the better lighting?

maybe spiral vallis, ludwigia, crypts, java fern, moss, anubis, dwarf hair grass??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

With that much light you'll have to start considering the use of CO2, since without it the plants will starve for it, but that's a small price to pay to finally have luxuriant plant growth.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i've been using pressurized.. if thats ok? its the aqua gro thing, was thinking 2 of these? since the one did well in my 3foot?? or made a diy one? no idea how to make it though.. if anyone has any best suggestions??


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

also my tank is about 24 inches deep if that make a difference??


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Youtube always has great vids on DIY stuff.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks i've just realised i have two spare 38w t8s and if i buy a starter and screw that into the back lid and pop another t8 in i will have 2w's per g so should be better than spending out loads of money first


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

YAY!
This is why you never throw out old aquarium equipment. It's always useful again someday.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

definately, picked up a cheapish new starter, so just need to screw it on now lol, maybe the vision flappy crappy lids are useful for something


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

ZAP!
Gonna getcha, spammer.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

@Petfishlover lol i have nothing against you but dont constantly suggest the website for everything


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

ive been using myzoo they seem good! and cheap!


----------

